# Diet for a dog with liver disease



## Bailey Lion (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi - I'm new to this forum and looking for some help please?

My 13 year old cross breed has been on NSAIDs for the last 12 months. Initial blood tests were fine although ALT was elevated but he still qualified for the NSAIDS.

Over the last 6 weeks he has have a very unsettled tummy and we pushed for more tests including bloods and bile acid tests they showed that the liver is damaged - vet suspects chronic liver damage and that its affecting the full liver rather than just a component of it. A scan would help clarify the full extent of this but vet is reluctant to scan him as he'd need to be sedated and due to hsi age and the strain this would put on the liver we are trying to treat it based on probabilities from the bloods.

Anyway, he's on tablets now and we have also been advised to change his diets and he has been give some of Hill heptatic support dog food.

The problem is, he's never liked dog food and has spent his life fed mostly on chicken & rice, liver, mince or scrambled eggs.

He won't touch the food and I wondered if there might be any alternatives? I'll of course speak to the vet but I actually think there may be some other home made options that could be effective - ultimately, he needs to eat.

Today he's been fed on some steamed pollack and potatoes and broccoli based on a receipe I found online but I wonder if there is anything else that would be kinder to his liver but also palatable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I feed my dog burns, due to her liver problems. She is just coming to the end of a bad patch with her liver problem but her vet is pleased with the diet she is on at the minute. To be honest any kibble which is low protein they would be happy with.

On the initial diagnosis she was given hills prescription diet, the I/d one since the vet said the one specific to the liver is really not palatable and she hadn't met a dog yet that would eat it. 

I feed her more like a puppy rather than an adult dog, so 4 small meals a day rather than one or two like other adult dogs.

I am sure the vet could give you a specific diet sheet for home cooked because this would be our next option. It includes things like cottage cheese, so I am sure what you are feeding cannot be too bad. Just maybe feed little and often. I haven't seen the actual diet sheet but two different vets have said to me about it. So I am presuming, your vets should be happy to help.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

My 12 yr old collie bitch has a liver problem.

She's had food intolerance issues since about 3 yrs old and consequently very many attacks of severe diarrheoa followed by loads and loads of antibiotics. Due to this it's not really surprising that her kidneys and liver are starting to suffer.

Back in July she started to leak a bit and yet somehow I didn't think it was old age incontinence. I took a urine sample to my vet which proved to be very diluted. On the Monday morning she had a blood test and the vet frightened the life out of me by saying her liver enzyme count was four times what it should be. Two days later she had an ultrasound scan which, although not conclusive, did show an unusual nodule on her liver.
My vet wanted to take a biopsy, via keyhole surgery, but due to her age and the fact she was fine in herself I said no.

Although my vet was very sceptical initially (until he'd consulted two 'experts') I started her on Dorwest Herb Milk Thistle Tablets and I've very gradually added broccoli and carrots to her food (extremely slowly due to her food intolerance).

I'm very happy to say 3.1/2 months later she looks very well, hasn't lost weight and isn't leaking at all.  Who knows what the future holds but at the moment she is absolutely fine.

The intention was to re-run the bloods and do another ultrasound in February but I'm not sure there is any point.


----------



## Bailey Lion (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you both very much for your responses!!

Lullabydream - will definitely ask for the diet sheet. We also got the I/d food and he refuses to touch it.

Twiggy - will be ordering some milk thistle tomorrow. I also have their tree bark powder to help settle his tummy.

Like you, I'm reluctant to put my boy through any surgery etc - I just want to keep him comfortable.

Also going to try him on this -http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula/


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The first thing that came into my head was "Milk Thistle"
Supposed to be v good for the liver.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bailey Lion said:


> Thank you both very much for your responses!!
> 
> Lullabydream - will definitely ask for the diet sheet. We also got the I/d food and he refuses to touch it.
> 
> ...


Please discuss it with your vet first.

My vet had never heard of Milk Thistle and snapped my head off in front of the specialist and her nurse, during the ultrasound scan. We then had a very heated conversation a week later when he told me he was going to do some research and consult experts. True to his word he phoned to tell me that Milk Thistle was extremely good for supporting the liver.....!! Who's paying who immediately sprang to mind.....LOL


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I think that your home prepared meals will be the best for him and maybe a daily raw chicken wing to help firm his poos a bit.

I would never give any dog with digestive problem a kibble food (extra stress and strain on the system!), it is a well known fact that cereal/grain based kibbles are very difficuly for a dogs system to digest and that a raw or home made meal is by far the best and easiest to digest.
The Milk thistle sounds a good additive for the liver though.

Unfortunately so many of our vets are not nutritionalists but they do get well sponsored by many of the modern day convenient complete kibble companies !

Good luck


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Liver Cleansing Diet and Milk Thistle

Heard good stuff about that


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you discussed other liver supplements with your vet? The minute Jack's enzymes raised my vets immediately suggested getting him on a supplement. We were advised to use Doxion although there are several others available. Our vet specifically told us to look for one with Milk Thistle as well as SAMe, so I'm surprised to hear of a vet that's not aware of it.

And when we changed vets, one of the first questions the new vet asked was if we had Jack on a good quality liver supplement.

The Doxion worked very well for Jack - I think - saw a slight reduction in the elevated levels within a couple of months of putting him on it and maintained quite a stable level, although still somewhat elevated, for many, many months, even though he was also on numerous other medications which put a strain on his liver.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bailey Lion said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and looking for some help please?
> 
> My 13 year old cross breed has been on NSAIDs for the last 12 months. Initial blood tests were fine although ALT was elevated but he still qualified for the NSAIDS.
> 
> ...


As epilepsy drugs can cause liver damage there is diets and advice for helping on the Canine epilepsy guardian Angels website that may be of interest including a home made liver cleansing diet.

Liver Cleansing Diet and Milk Thistle

Its also recommended in conjunction with Milk Thistle more on milk thistle on here.

MILK THISTLE

and also supplements to make the home cooked diet complete.

Supplements for Home Cooked Diets - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels

It also includes a link to a healthy adult diet too, but the liver cleansing diet is specific too liver damage or reduction in liver function.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

PennyGSD said:


> Have you discussed other liver supplements with your vet? The minute Jack's enzymes raised my vets immediately suggested getting him on a supplement. We were advised to use Doxion although there are several others available. Our vet specifically told us to look for one with Milk Thistle as well as SAMe, *so I'm surprised to hear of a vet that's not aware of it.*
> 
> And when we changed vets, one of the first questions the new vet asked was if we had Jack on a good quality liver supplement.
> 
> The Doxion worked very well for Jack - I think - saw a slight reduction in the elevated levels within a couple of months of putting him on it and maintained quite a stable level, although still somewhat elevated, for many, many months, even though he was also on numerous other medications which put a strain on his liver.


My vet had never heard of Dorwest Herbs never mind milk thistle and accused me of giving the bitch a dangerous Chinese remedy I'd found on the internet..!!


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

That reminds me of how a vet in the passed reacted when I mentioned we'd tried all the good quality dog foods - Arden Grange, Burns, Nutro (going back a bit there eh?) and she'd never heard of them. But did suggest I try Hills!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

PennyGSD said:


> That reminds me of how a vet in the passed reacted when I mentioned we'd tried all the good quality dog foods - Arden Grange, Burns, Nutro (going back a bit there eh?) and she'd never heard of them. But did suggest I try Hills!


Why am I not surprised....

The trouble is with my vet (as I keep telling him) if it's not scientifically proven chemical cosh he's not interested.


----------



## Bailey Lion (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks very much for all your posts - going to have a look at the liver cleansing diet!

We've not had a great weekend - he was very lethargic and slow on his walks, on Sunday he was panting constantly and licking his lips and was eventually sick.

I'd ordered some of the Nutriment raw feed which he will eat if you spoon feed him but he's not overly keen. He also refused scrambled egg and boiled fish - all he would eat is chicken.

He was back at the vet yesterday - I'm concerned that the tramadol just isn't enough to manage his arthritic pain and for me , having him comfortable for a shorter period of time is more important than him living longer but being in pain.

So, vet basically said put him back on Previcox, keep giving him his Heptosyl plus tablets to support his liver and let him eat whatever he wants (within reason of course). He's lost over 1kg in the last couple of weeks and she wants us to monitor his weight.

It's not the ideal solution, we know his liver function will continue to suffer but there is no signs of jaundice and even yesterday with the first day back on the Previcox he is so much happier.

It makes me sad to know that the medicine is doing damage but I feel that this is the only option to keep him comfortable as no amount of herbal remedies (glucosamine, tumeric or green lipped muscle extract) made a dent in his pain.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm sorry. I agree with you though that pain free quality of life short term is the best option.

I think we all try to steer clear of NSAIDS for as long as is possible with our old dogs but there comes a time when we have no other choice.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Bailey Lion said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and looking for some help please?
> 
> My 13 year old cross breed has been on NSAIDs for the last 12 months. Initial blood tests were fine although ALT was elevated but he still qualified for the NSAIDS.
> 
> ...


I would of thought a home cooked diet is the best thing for him. Dr strombeck (one of the pioneers of home cooked dog and cat diets) has his book available for free online. He has info and diets for renal disease. Diet and Chronic Renal Disease


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Bailey Lion said:


> So, vet basically said put him back on Previcox, keep giving him his Heptosyl plus tablets to support his liver and let him eat whatever he wants (within reason of course). He's lost over 1kg in the last couple of weeks and she wants us to monitor his weight.
> 
> It's not the ideal solution, we know his liver function will continue to suffer but there is no signs of jaundice and even yesterday with the first day back on the Previcox he is so much happier.


Gets my vote too. Sorry to hear about your continuing troubles, but happy to hear that Previcox is giving him relief. Fingers crossed the Hepatosyl limits the damage for you.


----------

